# For all the Cruiser 5 Lovers



## Arjnmrskr213 (Aug 11, 2022)

Check out this item on OfferUp. https://offerup.co/xAahGuZFpsb

Was checking offer up, when I came across this. I don't know if his prices are spot on but he has 6 really nice Cruiser 5 with what looks like OG paint. They have some twisted lowrider crap parts like twisted fender braces but nothing that can't be switched back out


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 11, 2022)

A bit pricey, IMO.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 11, 2022)

looks like somewhere he got the idea that they were worth $1,000 each.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Aug 11, 2022)

Idk since we're out in California if those prices would be correct. Or if they are completely krazie even for Cali. To be honest I never understood why the cruiser 5 and spitfires commanded more money than any middleweight from the 70s I would of thought they'd be worth less since they are newer


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2022)

I work in Alhambra in case anyone needs info or would like me to put eyes on them if you're interested.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 11, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Idk since we're out in California if those prices would be correct. Or if they are completely krazie even for Cali. To be honest I never understood why the cruiser 5 and spitfires commanded more money than any middleweight from the 70s I would of thought they'd be worth less since they are newer



Cruiser 5's and Spitfires ride much better than the earlier stuff, add the 5 speed and cool drum brake and the Cruiser 5 is a great bike for a "late model".

I've had a pretty good Cruiser 5 on Craigslist for a couple months at $475.00 and have not had one call.


----------



## koolbikes (Aug 11, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Idk since we're out in California if those prices would be correct. Or if they are completely krazie even for Cali. To be honest I never understood why the cruiser 5 and spitfires commanded more money than any middleweight from the 70s I would of thought they'd be worth less since they are newer



Well according to the Schwinn Catalogs and Dealer Spec books, they are Balloon Frame Bicycles, not Middleweights. They have S2 wheels, rear Atom drum brakes and are awesome riding bicycles. These are the last of the great U.S.A. Schwinn made 26", 24", 20"  Balloon Frames.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 11, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Check out this item on OfferUp. https://offerup.co/xAahGuZFpsb
> 
> Was checking offer up, when I came across this. I don't know if his prices are spot on but he has 6 really nice Cruiser 5 with what looks like OG paint. They have some twisted lowrider crap parts like twisted fender braces but nothing that can't be switched back out




Value is all subjective! It is a nice collection of bikes, but I would never pay that price for one of them! But as I have stated many times before, the people out in California have more money than brains sometimes! He has them all listed separately also for $1000ea. The Copertone bike is a repaint, and there are condition issues with some of the others if you look at all of them in the individual listings.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 12, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> Well according to the Schwinn Catalogs and Dealer Spec books, they are Balloon Frame Bicycles, not Middleweights. They have S2 wheels, rear Atom drum brakes and are awesome riding bicycles. These are the last of the great U.S.A. Schwinn made 26", 24", 20"  Balloon Frames.
> 
> View attachment 1678332




Actually, some of the early 1980 modes still used the middleweight frames. One of the bikes in his lot has a middleweight frame.









						ORIGINAL SCHWINN 5 SPEED CRUISER for Sale in Alhambra, CA - OfferUp
					

Reconditioned/Certified, Asking $1000. Ill let it speak for its self. Serious people only. No low ballers.. Make an offer!;




					offerup.com


----------



## koolbikes (Aug 12, 2022)

Appears they have ALL been SOLD.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 12, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> Appears they have ALL been SOLD.



? the ad is still up.

*"(6) Schwinn 5 speed cruisers. Ill sell all 6 for $5000. The six one will be free. The blue one. Serious people only."*


I'm going to call and ask if I can just come by and get the free one.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 12, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> Appears they have ALL been SOLD.




All sold in one day.......................LOL


----------



## Thee (Aug 12, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> Value is all subjective! It is a nice collection of bikes, but I would never pay that price for one of them! But as I have stated many times before, the people out in California have more money than brains sometimes! He has them all listed separately also for $1000ea. The Copertone bike is a repaint, and there are condition issues with some of the others if you look at all of them in the individual listings.



You say that but how much will you take for those nos red forks? $100? $125? & what percentage of a bike are they? 🤔


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 12, 2022)

Thee said:


> You say that but how much will you take for those nos red forks? $100? $125? & what percentage of a bike are they? 🤔




NOS, is way different than used bikes in various condition. 

I was willing to pay $1000 bucks (shipping included) for a NOS 24" Cruiser in the box recently in the DOND forum here! But after the seller accepted my offer, he tried to extort me for another couple of hundred to properly pack the bike for shipping!!!! So I walked away.....................


----------



## Thee (Aug 12, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> NOS, is way different than used bikes in various condition.
> 
> I was willing to pay $1000 bucks (shipping included) for a NOS 24" Cruiser in the box recently in the DOND forum here! But after the seller accepted my offer, he tried to extort me for another couple of hundred to properly pack the bike for shipping!!!! So I walked away.....................



Yup I watched the whole thing you got robbed I agree, but still………..subjectively sell me the forks @ for what you would pay for them 😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## Thee (Aug 12, 2022)

@Xlobsterman say the deal went through @ $1000 ? On the 24” ? Minus say $150 shipping $850 NOS complete bike, what are the forks worth?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 12, 2022)

Thee said:


> Yup I watched the whole thing you got robbed I agree, but still………..subjectively sell me the forks @ for what you would pay for them 😂🤣😂🤣




Well, subjectively, they can be worth quite a bit of $$$ to the right person who is restoring an older mint condition Spitfire or Typhoon that has damaged forks. I got them on Ebay years ago in an auction listing. Purchased them for display, with no intention of ever selling them. I just put them on the DOND forum as a fishing expidition to see what someone would offer for them?

FYI, people are paying $300 to $400 just for a set of Spring Forks from the early 80's!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 12, 2022)

Thee said:


> @Xlobsterman say the deal went through @ $1000 ? On the 24” ? Minus say $150 shipping $850 NOS complete bike, what are the forks worth?




They are worth nothing to me, since I don't have a NOS 24" Cruiser bike to put them on............LOL


----------



## Thee (Aug 12, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> They are worth nothing to me, since I don't have a NOS 24" Cruiser bike to put them on............LOL



Hey I still live in Cali I don’t have any money or brains sell me the Gdamn forks for cheap LOLOL


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 12, 2022)

Thee said:


> Hey I still live in Cali I don’t have any money or brains sell me the Gdamn forks for cheap LOLOL




Lets do this, you find me some recent sold listing for NOS forks just like mine, and I will seriously think about selling them to you for what those sold for?


----------



## Thee (Aug 12, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> Lets do this, you find me some recent sold listing for NOS forks just like mine, and I will seriously think about selling them to you for what those sold for?



Tall order, I agree not easy to find, & I’ll prolly never find a comp, but just a nice straight pair will do, but your gonna have to block me as I will hound you for those forks until my dying day 🤣😂🤣🙂 c-mon man be a bro your from my hood & moved to my old one, dude I fall asleep every night dreaming of them, I have to take my medicine now 🤣😂😅


----------



## mrg (Aug 12, 2022)

Cruiser 5's go for around $500-7 in socal, sometimes little more if it's OG 9++ condition but it's still not a Spitfire!😏, think the popularity is because alot more people had experience with then back in the day, they didn't make a coppertone so don't know what's up with that and hope all those POS fenders ended up in the trash can on the way down the driveway!


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Aug 12, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> Cruiser 5's and Spitfires ride much better than the earlier stuff, add the 5 speed and cool drum brake and the Cruiser 5 is a great bike for a "late model".
> 
> I've had a pretty good Cruiser 5 on Craigslist for a couple months at $475.00 and have not had one call.



Oh I see, those are great selling points for Cruiser 5. Wish they had used a Sturmey Archer 5 speed IGH instead of derailleur though. Makes bike look so much cleaner. I just have a follow up question, where the Cruiser 5 a real ballon bike frame? If you compared them side by side to a Phantom or Wasp would the rear fender bridge be as wide as the 1950s ballon bikes?


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Aug 12, 2022)

I remember reading something somewhere that said they were not as wide as a ballon frame they were wider than a middleweight frame


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 12, 2022)

the Cruiser 5 with the drum brake is wider both at the brake mount on the frame and at the axle. my post war cantilever Schwinn frame is a good inch narrower at the rear axle. these frames are unique. neither balloon nor middleweight.

I figger' the same for the rim brake "fives".


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Aug 12, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> the Cruiser 5 with the drum brake is wider both at the brake mount on the frame and at the axle. my post war cantilever Schwinn frame is a good inch narrower at the rear axle. these frames are unique. neither balloon nor middleweight.
> 
> I figger' the same for the rim brake "fives".



So the Cruiser 5 is wider at the brake mount than a ballon bike? Or is it only wider at the rear axle mount/rear drop outs?


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Aug 12, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> the Cruiser 5 with the drum brake is wider both at the brake mount on the frame and at the axle. my post war cantilever Schwinn frame is a good inch narrower at the rear axle. these frames are unique. neither balloon nor middleweight.
> 
> I figger' the same for the rim brake "fives".



Is the Cruiser 5 forks wider than a middleweight fork and a ballon fork


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 12, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Is the Cruiser 5 forks wider than a middleweight fork and a balloon fork



they are all about the same width. early 80's forks are different than old school stuff... they will still interchange.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Aug 12, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> they are all about the same width. early 80's forks are different than old school stuff... they will still interchange.



In what way are early 80s forks different? Really curious now that you tell me the Cruiser 5 is not a middleweight or heavyweight. So the Cruiser 5 is wider at the brake mount than a ballon bike? Or is it only wider at the rear axle mount/rear drop outs?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 13, 2022)

mrg said:


> Cruiser 5's go for around $500-7 in socal, sometimes little more if it's OG 9++ condition but it's still not a Spitfire!😏, think the popularity is because alot more people had experience with then back in the day, they didn't make a coppertone so don't know what's up with that and hope all those POS fenders ended up in the trash can on the way down the driveway!




Yes, Calif seems to bring the premium price for them. But if you are in no hurry to get one, they can be found for as little as $300 on local buy and sell pages. Unfortunately at this point in time shipping prices have gone through the roof, so that ads quite a bit more to the price if the bike is not local to you!

I am not sure what was up with the recent sellers listing on offer-up? But I find it hard to believe they all sold in one day?????


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Aug 13, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> Yes, Calif seems to bring the premium price for them. But if you are in no hurry to get one, they can be found for as little as $300 on local buy and sell pages. Unfortunately at this point in time shipping prices have gone through the roof, so that ads quite a bit more to the price if the bike is not local to you!
> 
> I am not sure what was up with the recent sellers listing on offer-up? But I find it hard to believe they all sold in one day?????



I don't think he sold em either, I see him constantly "selling" Cruiser 5 on offerup. I think he was hoping to find someone with more money than brains.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 13, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> I don't think he sold em either, I see him constantly "selling" Cruiser 5 on offerup. I think he was hoping to find someone with more money than brains.




OR........this could just be another one of the scam listings to artificially inflate the maket values on thse bikes? Now we have a bunch of SOLD listings arcived for big money that some may use as a comparison for future listings!


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Aug 13, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> OR........this could just be another one of the scam listings to artificially inflate the maket values on thse bikes? Now we have a bunch of SOLD listings arcived for big money that some may use as a comparison for future listings!



You may be right, I was just looking on offer up and I saw another Cruiser 5 for a whopping $1,500


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Aug 13, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> OR........this could just be another one of the scam listings to artificially inflate the maket values on thse bikes? Now we have a bunch of SOLD listings arcived for big money that some may use as a comparison for future listings!



Check out this item on OfferUp. https://offerup.co/B8BkCBBpssb

Here's that krazie 1,500 dollar Cruiser 5 listing. It's 5yrs old. I'm willing to bet owner still has it at that price.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Aug 13, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> OR........this could just be another one of the scam listings to artificially inflate the maket values on thse bikes? Now we have a bunch of SOLD listings arcived for big money that some may use as a comparison for future listings!



This one is not a Cruiser 5 but it does have a Krazie Kali price also

Check out this item on OfferUp. https://offerup.co/sm4OLZ7pssb

It's according to the seller a "1959 corvette 5 speed" its funny how ppl in Cali put these krazie ass prices but don't even know what they have.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 13, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Check out this item on OfferUp. https://offerup.co/B8BkCBBpssb
> 
> Here's that krazie 1,500 dollar Cruiser 5 listing. It's 5yrs old. I'm willing to bet owner still has it at that price.




Originally posted for $2000 and marked down to $1500..............LOL

He has a couple of other ads that have been up for years with no sales!









						1980 schwinn cruiser deluxe for Sale in ROWLAND HGHTS, CA - OfferUp
					

Used (normal wear), Schwinn deluxe cruiser all original. . Make an offer!;




					offerup.com
				












						1980 Schwinn Deluxe cruiser and five speed 1980 Schwinn cruiser for Sale in Rowland Heights, CA - OfferUp
					

Used (normal wear), 1980 Schwinn Deluxe cruiser and five speed 1980 Schwinn cruiser. Make an offer!;




					offerup.com


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Aug 13, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> Originally posted for $2000 and maked down to $1500..............LOL



I wasn't joking. If it wasnt for the high shipping rates right now, I swear at those prices, it makes me wanna start taking bikes on consignment from everyone at the cabe for resell in California.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 13, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> I wasn't joking. If it wasnt for the high shipping rates right now, I swear at those prices, it makes me wanna start taking bikes on consignment from everyone at the cabe for resell in California.




Yea, all joking aside, I really don't think many of these bikes actually sell for those stupid prices? I have been watching the market on these pretty close for the past 5+ years, and have seen bikes in similar condition sell for half of what these bikes are allegedly selling for! Buyers just need to shop around, and the deals can still be found. But it sucks bigtime that the shipping prices are at the point they are now!


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Aug 13, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> Yea, all joking aside, I really don't think many of these bikes actually sell for those stupid prices? I have been watching the market on these pretty close for the past 5+ years, and have seen bikes in similar condition sell for half of what these bikes are allegedly selling for! Buyers just need to shop around, and the deals can still be found. But it sucks bigtime that the shipping prices are at the point they are now!



Agreed 👍 I'm getting to the point that I will start sending these would be sellers to the cabe so they can actually learn what they have and what it's worth. You should see some of the prices on Stingrays.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 15, 2022)

IDK but, it sounds like a form of the bait and switch sales trick.
I see some people in other collectibles trying buy-it-now sales for 5, 10 and more than market And they have been  planted over a year temping or fishing for somebody to snach it or make an offer.  Trick: Make an offer for half; good price right? That's still 2-1/2 times market.

    So, you walk away thinking you got a deal, until U meet a collector.


.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 15, 2022)

Guess ill start picking these out of the garbage 🙄


----------



## Thee (Aug 15, 2022)

Hope not as rusty as the last bike 😂


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 18, 2022)

Thee said:


> @Xlobsterman say the deal went through @ $1000 ? On the 24” ? Minus say $150 shipping $850 NOS complete bike, what are the forks worth?




Here is a guy parting out a nice Deluxe Cruiser, and selling the spring for for $300



			https://offerup.com/item/detail/1453319908


----------



## Thee (Aug 18, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> Here is a guy parting out a nice Deluxe Cruiser, and selling the spring for for $300
> 
> 
> 
> https://offerup.com/item/detail/1453319908



That’s comparing apples to oranges, too bad I didn’t read that earlier I’d over pay for the S2’s forks not so much 😆


----------



## phantom (Aug 18, 2022)

I have had a few Cruiser 5's and they ride nice. Here is one from mid 80's made by Giant. I can pick it up for $$  two figures.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> That’s comparing apples to oranges, too bad I didn’t read that earlier I’d over pay for the S2’s forks not so much 😆




It was more in reference to your percentage analogy for establishing value!


----------



## Purzell (Aug 19, 2022)

I’m in Nor Cal and just missed a lavender Giant built Cruiser 5 in the SF Bay Area for $100 (damn work) and now I can’t stop thinking about obtaining a pink or lavender one.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> That’s comparing apples to oranges, too bad I didn’t read that earlier I’d over pay for the S2’s forks not so much 😆




How much would you be willing to over pay for a set of S-2 wheels, and the fork in a package deal?


----------



## Thee (Aug 20, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> How much would you be willing to over pay for a set of S-2 wheels, and the fork in a package deal?



Dang it oh boy, let me think


----------



## Thee (Aug 20, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> How much would you be willing to over pay for a set of S-2 wheels, and the fork in a package deal?



I just blew a yuge wad on a tank for my ‘49-‘50 gimme a minute hahaha PM me pics of the S2’s lol


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 21, 2022)

Thee said:


> I just blew a yuge wad on a tank for my ‘49-‘50 gimme a minute hahaha PM me pics of the S2’s lol




I would assume you want the set with a single speed coaster rear, and the lare flange ACS front hub?


----------



## Thee (Aug 21, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> I would assume you want the set with a single speed coaster rear, and the lare flange ACS front hub?



Yup


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Aug 28, 2022)

Check these forks for sale in cali. Still in box

Check out this item on OfferUp. https://offerup.co/RMKXeg3nRsb


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 28, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Check these forks for sale in cali. Still in box
> 
> Check out this item on OfferUp. https://offerup.co/RMKXeg3nRsb




Nice pictures of a "BOX"

Ad was posted a year ago, and is still up! Once again, an overpriced ad from California! $750 for a used box is the deal of the century!


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Aug 28, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> Nice pictures of a "BOX"
> 
> Ad was posted a year ago, and is still up! Once again, an overpriced ad from California! $750 for a used box is the deal of the century!



No it comes with actual springer for $750


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 28, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> No it comes with actual springer for $750




Well maybe they should post a pic of the springer for that price!!!! LOL

I did see the one pic of what looked like a spring fork in the box? But for $750, they should post more pics of the actual fork.






I guess if that one is worth $750 and it is USED, then my NOS fork should be worth $1000


----------



## mrg (Aug 28, 2022)

I have one in the box I'll sell for half that price but don't really want to deal the OfferUp people!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 29, 2022)

mrg said:


> I have one in the box I'll sell for half that price but don't really want to deal the OfferUp people!View attachment 1686907




I have sold a few used ones in great condition over the past few years for $250 to $300 with no box


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Aug 29, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> So the Cruiser 5 is wider at the brake mount than a ballon bike? Or is it only wider at the rear axle mount/rear drop outs?




Crappy pics but, 67 CT, 62 Wasp, 82 Cruiser and a 74 HD. (2 Balloon, a cruiser and a mw).
The cruiser seat stays are as wide as a balloon the same distance from the seat post. The brake bridge is closer to the seat post on the cruiser. Cruiser doesn't have "X" stamped chainstays, also the kickstand mount appears to be 1/4 back on the cruiser.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Aug 29, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Crappy pics but, 67 CT, 62 Wasp, 82 Cruiser and a 74 HD. (2 Balloon, a cruiser and a mw).
> The cruiser seat stays are as wide as a balloon the same distance from the seat post. The brake bridge is closer to the seat post on the cruiser. Cruiser doesn't have "X" stamped chainstays, also the kickstand mount appears to be 1/4 back on the cruiser.
> 
> View attachment 1687645View attachment 1687657
> ...



I dont remember where i had heard the cruiser wasnt as wide as a 1950s balloon bike, but thanks you for setting me straight. Im not too familiar with balloon bikes but did they make a balloon bike with rear bridge like the one on cruiser frame? Is the rear bridge on HD and cruiser the same distance from seat post?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Sep 18, 2022)

A friend of mine out in California is selling this bike if anyone is interested?






						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------

